# Sivella



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Foto flite of SIVELLA (shell tankers) French built with her sister SITALA.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Tanker did you ever sail with a First mate by the name of Bernard Smart, he was a Shell Man. Lost track of him years ago after he moved to NZ.


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Oldsalt, I know someone who may know of him, would you like me to enquire?
I'm in NZ by the way.
Cheers
David


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

*Oldsalt*

If you could that would be great. I heard a rumor he had died but never confirmed it.


----------



## Mammaux (Dec 26, 2007)

tanker said:


> Foto flite of SIVELLA (shell tankers) French built with her sister SITALA.


Hello i'm J.C. Mammaux , retired seaman , i sailed on Sivella and Sitala .
Sivella 4th and 3th engeener in 1971/72 , scd eng. then assistant chief in 1973 , assistant chief in 1976 during tranformation in lighter for Missisipi .
Sitala assistant chief in 1975 and 1976 . in 1977 after transformation i lighter .
and also in 1985 and 1986 when Sitala called Banio in Gabon like that floating storage .


----------

